# Took my camera down to the barn today.....



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I was trying to get pics of the puppies but I looked out and saw all the does in the main pen 'posing' together, hope you don't mind...

This is the 'main pen' group, all these does are bred (except 2 Toggs who are waiting for their boyfriend to visit in Oct.)







Same group, shots from different angles.
















This is "Big Mama"....shame how we starve this doe.  *sigh*






Some of the girls in the Ob buck's breeding pen...the white one is a Snubian (Nubian x Saanen).






The Ob buck trying to see who's in the Boer breeding pen...Just never satisfied w/ what they have...






This is our 18 mo. old Boer buck, Train.  I love looking at him....






And finally, this is the little guy I went to take a pic of, his new owner wanted to see a current pic of him...


----------



## miron28 (Sep 14, 2009)

good pictures is that a st bernard puppy?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Nope, Mom is a pyr, dad is an Anatolian.


----------



## wafflesmom (Sep 14, 2009)

Well pooey! Only 2 pics came thru for me....the big boy looking over the fence....whose quite handsome. And the cute puppy

Maybe I'll get time at work tomorrow to look at them.


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh!  I would love to have some Anatolians when we get a bigger place


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 14, 2009)

Everyone is looking pretty happy! A nice relaxing day for them! 

Those puppies are just too cute!


----------



## ()relics (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice animals...ands a very nice looking fence in the first few pictures....nothing beats a good fence in my book...except good goats,a good horse,a good donkey, well nice fence anyway...I sure have been thinking about a guardian dog...I'm going to try to pasture some animals in a big canary grass pasture down by the river next summer... but it belongs to the coyotes now...and the donkey won't leave the horses and the horses won't waste their time with canary grass....The problems we have....


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 15, 2009)

That fence was originally 5' chain link (we started w/ Llamas...).  
We had a mean, mean Kiko buck in the run beside the "main" pen and we used to joke he 'brushed his teeth w/ barb wire and scratched his butt on hot wire'...eventually we had to run 48" cattle panel inside the chain link on one side and lined the bottom w/ rr ties stapled to the wire, because if he couldn't go over, he'd go under.
Sure was glad to see HIM go...but I miss the big kids he made.
I'd add "Nothing beats a great LGD" to your list...they really are wonderful.


----------



## chickenrunnin (Sep 15, 2009)

I love Big Momma's picture. When did you come to my house and take a picture of my goat and how did you know her name  

I am waiting for her to have her babies, they were off on her dates when I purchased her. She looks like she is going to explode....


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 15, 2009)

My Big Mama (real name Butterscotch...) isn't due until Dec....or maybe January.  That's not baby, that's FAT.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 15, 2009)

Big Mama says, "I'm not fat!  I just have a well developed rumen.   "


----------



## warthog (Sep 15, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, wonderful goats.  Big Mamma is really big, Wow

I am just curious some of your goats have horns, some have been disbudded, my four all have horns and I was just wondering about having goats with and without.  Probably a silly question, but I've only been a goat mum for two months and trying to learn all I can.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 15, 2009)

The goats without horns are generally dairy breeds...or were born here.  
Most of the "bought" goats are the ones w/ horns....and are all 'meat' breeds.

I disbud all of mine, meat and dairy...but if I buy a goat with horns I let them 'keep' them.

I prefer them w/out, though...easier to get their heads in the milking stanchion, I don't have to worry about them getting their heads stuck in the fences, and I don't get hit by the them, etc.

With horns, there are as many different opinions and reasons for keeping (or not) as there are goats, though, really....whatever looks good and works best for each person is the best way to go.

AND...cm...Big Mama is lying...she's 3' across!


----------



## broke down ranch (Sep 16, 2009)

We had a goat once that was fat like Big Mama. She was so overweight when we got her that she had very pronounced DEWLAP!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 16, 2009)

I had Big Mama and the 2 big black headed girls in other pics (Bre and Pebbles) all in the "fat girl" pen all summer.  No grain, small hay portions, etc.  They all did loose a little weight but....once they went back into general population, they just HOG everything and get huge.

Big Mama was even bigger than that last year when she kidded.  I was sure she would have trips or quads....one fat buckling was all she gave me.

I'm thinking the tubbies will all go back into "fat girl" pen once breeding season's over...

It's embarrassing when folks come and ask "Oh my, when is she due?" and I have to say, "Not for 3 mos...."


----------



## Pure Country (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, Train is nice.  I have only seen the brown and white Boers.  

I like Big Mama.  I have always wanted to get some goats but didn't. A friend of ours used to raise Nubians and Alpines. We have always had horses and have cattle for almost 7 yrs.


----------

